# 1/3 scale v8 engines



## livesteammack (Nov 3, 2009)

Hello,

    I am a new member and I have started many engines but have yet to finish one. Mainly work has taken all my time along with college has put a pinch on me. However I have been looking for plans for a 1/3 scale v8 and need help finding the plans. if someone would be so kind to point me in the direction of where I might find the plans, I am not particular what type it could even be an in-line or a v6. Also the scale could be bigger or smaller.


----------



## dgehricke (Nov 3, 2009)

Heres a web site for a 4 cylinder dual overhead cams Offenhauser racing engine
< http://www.ronsmodelengines.com/Offy.html >
good luck 
Regards
dgehricke


----------



## dgehricke (Nov 3, 2009)

One more for 1/3 V8 engine also google the item you will be amazed at the number of hits
< http://www.nvbackflow.com/engines/ >
regards
dgehricke


----------

